# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Who is your favorite news team on TV?

## Keith

I usually do not get to watch the news in the evening, except for maybe the 6 PM news. When I watch the 6 pm news, I like to watch NEWS9 with Kelly Ogle and Amy McCree. 

In the mornings (around 5:30 am), I like to watch Channel 4, with Kent Ogle and Sara Stewart. Actually, I really enjoy Kent Ogle and David Payne, the meteoroligist. They have fun and joke around in the mornings. It's a great way to get started. 

Isn't it about time for Bob Barry and Linda Cavanaugh to retire?

----------


## mranderson

Actually, every sportscaster in Oklahoma City should retire. I do not remember the last time I saw one here that was any good. Especially the Barry's.

I like Amy McRee and Robin Marsh for strictly visual reasons. Robin has the "aw shucks" phoney delivery, but Amy is not a bad anchor. Both are drop dead gorgous. My all time favorite (recent history) has just left... Cherokee Ballard. Again, "eye candy," but also I like a rapid fire delivery and not what some people would label "clown news." I also forgot about Brooke Osbourne... "eye candy," but also rapid fire delivery. All of KOKH is rapid fire, no nonsence. 

I could care less about the lawn needing watering, that the new baby loaded it's first diaper, or the in-laws visiting. Just give me the news. Journalists are to be neutral, and leave the majority of the personal life out of it.

From the past, I did like our new mayor. He looks like the typical guy. Not as "beutiful" as the rest, the receding hairline... He reminded me of... Well. Me. I saw myself on the screen and thought "on occasion the typical looking guy does make it."

----------


## 5alive

The channel 5 gang. Fresh faces and hard workers.

----------


## Patrick

I tend to watch Channel 5 the most. I used to watch Channel 9 a lot, and still do from time to time, because they seem to cover MAPS and other local projects the best, but I think Channel 5 is probably theleast biased when it comes to political issues and I like that.  BTW, I'm referring to the local news, not national news.

----------


## BG918

I've always thought Channel 9 was the best not only in OKC, but the rest of the state as well.  I grew up in Tulsa and our news stations are not that great.  Channel 9 always seemed more sophisticated to me, and Gary England knows what he's talking about when it comes to severe weather.  I hate Kelly Ogle and his 2 cents, but I like Amy McCree and Dean Blevins.  I love how Channel 9 in OKC and Channel 6 in Tulsa have teamed up for the Oklahoma Sports Blitz.  John Holcomb from Channel 6 is a great sportscaster, and I catch that show every Sunday night.

----------


## Patrick

Wasn't sure if you knew, but Channel 6 is now owned by David Griffin, owner of Channel 9 in OKC.  He bought Channel 6 last year.

----------


## NE Oasis

> I like Amy McRee and Robin Marsh for strictly visual reasons. Robin has the "aw shucks" phoney delivery, but Amy is not a bad anchor. Both are drop dead gorgous. My all time favorite (recent history) has just left... Cherokee Ballard.


Mranderson, your comments disappointment me on several levels. Robin Marsh does not have a phony delivery, what you see and hear is the real Robin. WIth your recent comments about Patience Latting, how can you put visual appeal above substance in any profession? Any time Mr Griffin needs a "poster girl" Amy McRee gets the nod, yet you rate her above Robin in ability. As for Cherokee Ballard, after her "look at me" sendoff from KOCO (that's not a Cherokee dig, all long time anchors do it) she has now moved to KFOR.  BTW, my favorite? Robin Marsh and Ed Murray in the morning. No crowded desk, minimal glitz, Ogle and Barry free!  :Smiley053:

----------


## mranderson

> Mranderson, your comments disappointment me on several levels. Robin Marsh does not have a phony delivery, what you see and hear is the real Robin. WIth your recent comments about Patience Latting, how can you put visual appeal above substance in any profession? Any time Mr Griffin needs a "poster girl" Amy McRee gets the nod, yet you rate her above Robin in ability. As for Cherokee Ballard, after her "look at me" sendoff from KOCO (that's not a Cherokee dig, all long time anchors do it) she has now moved to KFOR. BTW, my favorite? Robin Marsh and Ed Murray in the morning. No crowded desk, minimal glitz, Ogle and Barry free!


That is YOUR opinion. Plus, what does Mayor Latting have to do with this topic... Nothing. Please do not dis (as the kids say) a very nice, endearing, lady. It sounds like you never met her... I did. Many times.

----------


## NE Oasis

> Plus, what does Mayor Latting have to do with this topic... Nothing. Please do not dis (as the kids say) a very nice, endearing, lady. It sounds like you never met her... I did. Many times.


This will be my last post on this thread, both so I don't go off-topic OR gain a "flamer" reputation. If you wish to continue, please e-mail.

mranderson, you "dissed" a friend of mine, Robin Marsh! As for Mayor Latting, you have defended her professional abilties in other threads, without personal appearance being a factor. It's MY opinion professional broadcast personnel deserve the same consideration, yet YOU stressed Amy McRee's and Robin Marsh's apearance in your original post, separate from competency.  :Smiley053:

----------


## Midtowner

Go down to a college campus and drop in on the broadcasting department. You'll be quick to note that in front of the cameras, you'll find no women who are not at least a 7 out of 10. 

Aesthetic beauty does have a role to play in the success of a female anchor. The same rule doesn't really apply to the male anchor -- it does, but to a much smaller degree.

----------


## davido

Amy Mcree 
nice_photo_of_amy
waa waa wee waa! Jagamesh yes I like very much (in a Borat voice)lol

----------


## bandnerd

Wait...which one is Amy Mcree?  They all look the same?

----------


## windowphobe

In the middle, in the pink bikini.

(At least that's what I'm assuming, since I have five or six Googlers every week looking for "amy mcree pink bikini.")

----------


## davido

> In the middle, in the pink bikini.
> 
> (At least that's what I'm assuming, since I have five or six Googlers every week looking for "amy mcree pink bikini.")



Googlers  or ooglers  she is in the pink. I knew it would get some attention..LOL :Bow:

----------


## therebel

> In the middle, in the pink bikini.
> 
> (At least that's what I'm assuming, since I have five or six Googlers every week looking for "amy mcree pink bikini.")


mercy!

----------


## Easy180

I can honestly say this type of group is never seen at the Illinois River   :Kicking:  

Two words come to mind

1)Good
2)Lord

----------


## revbrett

Ahh, a favorite...how could one choose one's favorite blow-dried News Muppet? It would be like choosing a favorite fatal injury, only less pleasant.

----------


## jbrown84

Kelly, Amy, Dean, and Gary 


Channel 9 is by far the best in the state.

----------


## Lurker34

Meg Alexander drives me nuts. Is she doing the newscast with a mouth full of marshmellows, or is she drunk.

----------


## CMSturgeon

I watch channel 4 for pretty much anything I am interested in news wise now. David Payne is funny.  It's like he's making fun of Ogle, and everyone knows it, but they still have to be nice.  Plus, I watch the Today show as well.

----------


## drumsncode

If you like funny banter, Andrew Speno and Jaime Cerreta will surprise you once in a while.  Andrew has made me laugh out loud twice in the past month, a truly astounding feat only matched my Mitch English on The Daily Buzz.

Plus, Andrew likes to take shots at Scott Padgett, which is truly something we need more of in this "Our weather is better than yours" market.

----------


## Julesc2001

ANYONE but Maggie Carlo - I cant even believe she has gotten this far in her career. She is horrible, she makes at least ONE mistake per segment... I cant even take her seriously, all I do is laugh because she messes up so much. 

In the morning, I really like KOCO. John Flick, Aaron Tuttle and Tierney Cook are funny - they are a good team, they make fun of each other, etc. I enjoy it.

----------


## drumsncode

You must not be watching the same Maggie Carlo I watch!  She's one of the best anchors OKC has ever seen, and she just won the 6pm November sweeps, a feat which is a first for KOCO.  

I've watched her almost continuously since March 2006, including her solo-anchored weekend broadcasts.  She anchors with great energy, professionalism, and warmth.

There are no anchors in OKC with the kind of incompetence that you imply in your post.  The market is just too competitive.  Both Maggie and Jessica are superb anchors.

----------


## Julesc2001

Oh, I love Jessica. She is my favorite, I think she is an amazing Anchor. Maybe your opinion is distorted of Maggie - she drives me crazy...

----------


## allseeingeye

I like Andrew Speno and Jamie Cerreta on Fox when they're on their A-game.  Usually though, you can tell there's something wrong going on behind the scenes because weird things will happen and you can tell it throws them off.  Also, Fox is not the station to watch if something big is going on.  They usually are covering the stories the other stations did the day before.  Thing is though, I really don't like any of the other anchor teams in town, and Gary has got to go.  I know he's a legend but half the time he can't read the temperature that's right in front of him.  Gary, you've set the benchmark for weathermen for a long time but time itself has caught up with you and I think its time to hang it up.

----------


## drumsncode

> I like Andrew Speno and Jamie Cerreta on Fox when they're on their A-game.  Usually though, you can tell there's something wrong going on behind the scenes because weird things will happen and you can tell it throws them off.  Also, Fox is not the station to watch if something big is going on.  They usually are covering the stories the other stations did the day before.  Thing is though, I really don't like any of the other anchor teams in town, and Gary has got to go.  I know he's a legend but half the time he can't read the temperature that's right in front of him.  Gary, you've set the benchmark for weathermen for a long time but time itself has caught up with you and I think its time to hang it up.


I'm guessing I'll have alzheimers before Gary England hangs it up.  He's got a new multi-million dollar set, he's got new software, he's got a new young, female meteorologist, and a few other new "trophies" that I won't mention here. 

I think FOX25 is doing a great job lately.  There's been a lot of changes there in the past year.  Many people that criticized them a year ago no longer have those same valid criticisms.  People, you're going to have to come up with "all new" criticisms if you want to justify not watching FOX25 at Nine.  The hour long format gives them time to kick some butt, and once in a while they do.

----------

